# Aqueon Mini Bow VS. Eclipse 3



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am in the process of getting a small tank to house a betta and a couple snails. I am torn between the Aqueon Mini bow and the Eclipse 3. I've read that the Eclipse 3 has a very quiet filter and also read great things about the Aqueon. Does anyone have experience with either of these tanks and which one would you recommend? Thanks for any advice and input!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello again 

I have 5 of the mini-bows and love them. They will cycle after a bit and the filter is silent as well. And back to the heaters, I have 25w submersibles in all of them.

I have no experience with the other so can't comment on that.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like the Aqueon because it is 5 gallons versus the 3 gallon Eclipse offers. The only 5 gallon Eclipse offers is a corner unit which wouldn't make sense for where I want it. How difficult is it to find the replacement filters for the Aqueon?? I read on some sites that they are fairly difficult to find.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wait, Romad, do you swap out the filters for the AquaClears?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there a certain store you're looking at buying them at, I'm trying to find the specs to read over them for comparison?
The only specs posted here is the volume; based of that I'd have to say go with the larger size.
The filter itself shouldn't need replacement at all ever (unless its a bad quality really) and if you're looking at replacing pads/ sponges...worst case buy a XYZ non brand name pad and cut it to size and insert it if yours was to fall apart after few years of usage.
On a side note, the Eclipse series offers various sizes if you look online at petsmart or petco.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

LisaC144 said:


> Wait, Romad, do you swap out the filters for the AquaClears?


Nope. My AquaClears are on my 5 gallon and my 45 gallon. The mini-bows are totally different. I usually buy the replacement cartridges online at Big Al's wiith my other replacement stuff etc..

They're only $4.99 for a 3 pack at iBig Al's. I've seen them at Petco although sometimes it's hard to find the mini's.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm just realizing that when you mentioned the min-bows that you weren't talking about the 2.5 gallons. I didn't know that 5 gallons mini-bows as well......

I do not have Aqueon 5 gallon. If you look in my pics., you'll see the 5 gallon (with the red gravel) that I have the Aqua Clear on. That one didn't come with a filter. I originally had a bio-wheel on it and swapped that out for the Aqua Clear.

Hope I cleared up any confusion here... :0


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm almost positive that you can order all sizes of Aqueon filters at Petco.com, thats where I got my 30 cartridges!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

My local Petsmart carries the replacement filter for both the Eclipse and Aqueon so that isn't a problem. I'm mainly looking for opinions on which would be the better one to get. Also, I would replace the carbon insert with something else, perhaps a sponge cut down to size.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

ANGEL, I am looking at PetSmart. You can go to their website to look at the specs.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just read over both; my only concern would be light for pants, but as said in the PM's that's something easly exchanged for a "Daylight" rated around 5-6500K; so I'd go with the 5g Aqueon.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> My local Petsmart carries the replacement filter for both the Eclipse and Aqueon so that isn't a problem. I'm mainly looking for opinions on which would be the better one to get. Also, I would replace the carbon insert with something else, perhaps a sponge cut down to size.


I have two well planted Eclipse 6s and I love them. Both have the carbon inserts removed and I use sponges cut to fit. The outflow on the filter is a little too much current for my betta and tetras so I modified that.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aunt Kymmie, what did you use to modify the flow for your betta? What kind of plants did you put in your 6 gallon? I was also looking at the Eclipse 6 but was worried about the weight for where I am putting it. Problem solved though. My fiance is going to reinforce the shelf for me ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> Aunt Kymmie, what did you use to modify the flow for your betta? What kind of plants did you put in your 6 gallon? I was also looking at the Eclipse 6 but was worried about the weight for where I am putting it. Problem solved though. My fiance is going to reinforce the shelf for me ;-)


Growing in my 6gl I have java moss, java fern, bacopa caroliniana & monnieri, cabomba caroliniana, cryptocoryne undulata, didiplis diandra, hygrophila difformis, and one other plant that I have no idea. Most of these are stem plants so while it sounds jam packed I have two stems of this, two stems of that, etc. I use this tank as a propagation tank. Cuttings taken from my display tank are put into this tank. Once they grow too large they are taken from this tank and put back into the display, and the cycle repeats itself. 

As far as the filter flow modification I cut a 3" circular portion of a plastic liter bottle that "wraps" over the outflow so the flow goes across the top rather than down. I'm terrible at explaining these type of things. I'll go back and see if I can find the thread where a picture was sent to me by another member showing me how to cut the plastic bottle piece so that it fit perfectly.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great! That would be a huge help! Thanks. I am a little worried that the current might be a little too strong with the filter it comes with. I'm looking for modification suggestions just in case I need them. Someone also suggested using a nylon stocking over the intake valve.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

A nylon stocking sounds better than what I have as it would seem to be less obtrusive. I think I'll go cut a piece off of one of mine (I hate wearing those things anyway!) and try it. I'm still looking for that thread on the plastic liter bottle. It was so long ago and I'm weeding through oodles of posts...


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone suggested the nylon stocking mthod to me and I thought it was great. The person even uses a black nylon so it matches the filter intake ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> Someone suggested the nylon stocking mthod to me and I thought it was great. The person even uses a black nylon so it matches the filter intake ;-)


This is a great idea! It's exactly what I'm going to do. Thanks for the tip :-D


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

No problem. Glad I could help someone for once instead of everyone always helping me! haha


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what sort of light the Eclipse 3 has (other than that it's "fluorescent"). The Eclipse tanks are pretty high quality, but the thing is they usually require Marineland-specific parts so I'd be worried that you'd be stuck buying their overpriced replacement bulbs. The Aqueon has a 15 watt incandescent light, which should be replaced ASAP as incandescent lights aren't very useful for planted tanks and can heat up your water. You can replacement with screw-in CFL's like these ones which would be great for a planted tank (you'd want the Colormax, not the 50/50). Wal-mart also sells a similar screw-in CFL in their fish supplies section for about $5 a pop. I use these in a couple of incandescent hoods with good results.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I went with the Aqueon 5 gallon bow front. I ended up trashing the whole filter (it was built into the hood and made a huge dark spot in the tank where it sat in the hood. Not attractive to me) and replaced it with a sponge filter. I plan on going to Lowe's today and getting a 15w "Daylight" bulb to replace the one it came with.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds all good...where's the pictures 

If they have them, which I donno, see if you can get a lower wattage for the 5g, thou I *think* 15w is the lowest you may find.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Will do. What wattage is good if I can find it? Angel, I sent you a PM with a list of the plants I got. Hope they'll be okay!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I *think* I answered all PMs so far  Your doing just fine, no worries


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the lowest wattage CFL you're going to find for that fixture is in the 12-13 watt range. Even though the light is pretty strong, I definitely recommend using that instead of an incandescent bulb which will heat up your tank.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine came wit ha 15w bulb, so I am replacing it with that. I found one of the energy saver ones that Angel recommended. It's 40w but uses 7w of energy. I'm trying to figure out if it is the correct one.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as the sockets are the same size and there's enough space for the bulb to fit (sometimes the household CFL's meant to replace regular light bulbs are too big around to fit in the hoods of smaller tanks with screw-in type fixtures) it should work. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Since I can't attach pictures to the talk we have via PM; I hijack your post for pictures now :lol:
These are the very bulbs we've discussed from Bright Effects; I use these on the 10g's and the 2g tanks and this is what they look like, they're about 1" diameter.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am worried about the wattage because I have live plants. That's why I'm concerned about whether the 40w that burns at 7w is the correct one. Just waiting for the okay from Angel. She uses them


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

We posted at the same time. That is what I saw at Lowe's yesterday. My only concern was that it said it was 40w that burned at 7w of power I guess? Does the small print on the bulb say anything?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to swing by Lowe's and pick it up. I'll attach a picture of it here to see if I got the correct one...lol.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

*bulb*

Bulb


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup, that's the same bulbs & package then what's in my tanks


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

WHEW! Cool. I'm glad I went back to get it. The whole "40w" thing is what was throwing me off, as you know ;-) THANK YOU for the help!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You're welcome. Like I said these don't get warm at all, much less hot and I don't get the 7/40watt neither really if I look at a normal light bulb in any house lamp that is 30w its much brighter then that (but also diff spectrum)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

*New tank*

I love, love, love the new light!! I even threw the old one away because I know I will NEVER use it again. Here is a pic like promised. As always, suggestions are welcome. I put the Anubia in the front and the JF in the back. See if I attached it to the rock correctly too ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad you like the light. I love these too  (and so do the plants let's not forget about that part lol)

I like the set up. maybe over time if the plants get too big for the tank, think if you'd like some dwarf hairgrass I think that'd look pretty awesome too with your current set up (you can see it in my "2nd new shrimp farm" tank pictures)

Thumps up all around on that job!!!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you very much! Good advice on the hairgrass. I think I'll give these plants some time to grow in first. It's only 5g ;-) Does it look liked I tied the Anubias correctly? It'll eventually just root itself around the rock like that? So, I bought Flourish for the plants. Can I just put the correct amount in the tank? Do I need to make sure the fish isn't near it or is it perfectly safe to put in without worrying about him? It's also safe for the shrimp, right?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea you'll see them tangling the roots around the rock over time.
I only recently started using ferts in my 55g, non other tanks get fers, but I pull out X amount ML needed for the 55g in a syringe and squirt it close by the filter outlet to 'distribute' it in the water.
Like I said in the PM with the shrimp, plain copper is toxic for them and snails. But *trace amounts* listed as something like 0,000XX% will be alright.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahh good idea with the syringe. I'll definitely do that if I decide the plants need it. So far (it's only been less than a week though) they are looking healthy.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lisa, I think your tank looks lovely. Nice job.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Kymmie. Looking forward to getting some ghost shrimp too. Hopefully he won't take them as a gourmet meal ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I doubt it. Like I said before in the PMs; my Betta doesn't even look at them, let alone eating them.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good! I can't wait! I think I'll go this weekend and get some little guys!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

By the way Angel, how do you acclimate the Ghost Shrimp? Do you have to do it the way you would regular fish (I use the drip method). Or do you just drop em right in?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice looking tank so far. I use to hate the bow fronts, but I picked up a all glass mini bow (5gal). I also tossed its filter and took a pliers and drill to its light fixture. I didn't really change anything, just kinda removed unnecessary stuff and repositioned things. There are 26 watts of light on that tank now. But its a paludarium, not sure how it would fare as a planted tank, Its done better than I though it would so far.


----------

